# YOUNG ALDABRAS (4 to 9 DAYS OLD)



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## jojodesca (Feb 25, 2012)

*RE: THREE DAY OLD ALDABRAS*

Only 3 days?...wow look at them!


----------



## Angi (Feb 25, 2012)

*RE: THREE DAY OLD ALDABRAS*

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

*RE: THREE DAY OLD ALDABRAS*



jojodesca said:


> Only 3 days?...wow look at them!



No, I fixed it, these are a little older. I got my clutches mixed up, sorry.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 25, 2012)

*RE: THREE DAY OLD ALDABRAS*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> jojodesca said:
> 
> 
> > Only 3 days?...wow look at them!
> ...



oh...but still wow...they go from hatchling to yearling in a few days..lol....they are sooooo adorable....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 25, 2012)

Beauties


----------



## bigred (Feb 25, 2012)

Great picture, i want several  Im like a crackhead when it comes to torts


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

bigred said:


> Great picture, i want several  Im like a crackhead when it comes to torts


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 26, 2012)

Such precious babies!!


----------



## mango x (Feb 26, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



oh my days they are cute


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

Greg, they are absolutely perfect, just perfect....


----------



## luke (Feb 26, 2012)

Awsome picture.


----------



## JeffG (Feb 26, 2012)

They are beautiful! You seem to produce SO many! How many a year on average?


----------



## Cloud 9 (Feb 26, 2012)

nice .


----------



## Katherine (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh! I must stop viewing your photos ASAP. I will immediately run out of land and resources if I succumb to the 'Aldabra lust' these ridiculously amazing creatures of yours stir up!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 27, 2012)

There is too much cuteness in one picture 
The babies are so adorable.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 27, 2012)

one day..


----------



## Zergy (Feb 27, 2012)

They are just so cute and small.  Then they get how big? lol


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 27, 2012)

They are just so sweet looking Greg! If I only had the room, and climate for them..


----------



## Kyoki (Feb 28, 2012)

These little guys are so cute! They just made my day!


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 28, 2012)

katherine said:


> Ahhh! I must stop viewing your photos ASAP. I will immediately run out of land and resources if I succumb to the 'Aldabra lust' these ridiculously amazing creatures of yours stir up!


Me too! The urge to up sticks, move to somewhere sunny and have an Aldabra Ranch grows stronger with every thread!

[email protected] you Aldabraman!


----------



## laramie (Mar 3, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


They are beautiful!!! Has laramie hatched yet??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 3, 2012)

laramie said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 Any day.....lol!


----------



## tortoiselady (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that will make anyone baby crazy! Simply darling


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ran into someone that other day and got talking about torts when he mentioned his love for 
"Abudabi" tortoises....not I am not sure that I am pronouncing their name correctly...
but I know that isnt right either


----------



## mira_kaylee (Mar 3, 2012)

so cute!!!


----------



## Zamric (Mar 3, 2012)

I am so happy my yard isn't any larger than it is, it's just barely big enough for a Sulcata!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 3, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> Ran into someone that other day and got talking about torts when he mentioned his love for
> "Abudabi" tortoises....not I am not sure that I am pronouncing their name correctly...
> but I know that isnt right either



 Could be a new species....lol!


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad I moved into the city...or else...Nah, you have such great pictures I will just admire yours. They are soooo cute.


----------



## Kerasa (Mar 4, 2012)

A-Freaking-dorable!!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 4, 2012)

â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 4, 2012)

" I WANT ONE" !


----------

